# How competitive...



## [G8D7] (26 Dec 2012)

Well, I did a quick search and nothing came up that really answered my question so I'll post it here.

I was chatting with my cousins Fiancé last night about the CF, all of his stories and also his Occupation: Military Police. I never really considered it before as the requirements would require me to go back to school and I always disliked that idea, but now I am really considering it.

I know Military Police is one of the most competitive Occupations to get into so I'm wondering, how competitive would someone be with Police Foundations from College? My cousin's Fiancé told me that he went to University, got his degree and then applied to MP (not as an officer). He said it took him roughly a year before he heard anything. I'm sure he had a very competitive file as well.

So I'll just get to the chase; how competitive would someone be with just Police Foundations? Would they be a lot better off going to University first?

I didn't have the greatest grades in Highschool. They were a bit better in Grade 12 but still not great. So I really don't know how I would fair in University but with a lot of hard work and self discipline I know I could get a passing grade.

Anyways, if someone could give me their thoughts or point me to the right topic, that would be very much appreciated.

Thanks and Happy Holidays


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Dec 2012)

I can see why the mods get annoyed at people who don't even attempt to use the search function.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Dec 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I can see why the mods get annoyed at people who don't even attempt to use the search function.



Ding, ding!


----------

